# The Night of a Lifetime...



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

_As a disclosure, if you hate reading, skip to the bottom of the post, pics are there _

So, as the story begins, this story starts about eight months ago. Upon joining Puff, someone by the name of Swingerofbirches PM'ed me after seeing my newbie post in the newbie section about a event down in NKY. As I could not attend the event, I began to talk to Mr. Birches quite a bit more, and we ended up meeting up a couple weekends later at a local bar for a smoke. This BOTL became known as Charlie, and thus one friendship was born. A couple weeks later, the pleasure was born to invite Starbuck to our "mini" herfs. This other BOTL became known as David, and another friend ship was born.

Over the corresponding months, we became to meet up around every other week for a smoke. As we became good friends, I began to look forward to that every other Saturday; it was a time to get together with good company, while smoking a great smoke. Along the way quite a few cigars had exchanged hands, cigars were smoked, and jokes were had. It not only was my get away on Saturdays, but now became a great friendship with a couple of guys started over the leaf. I consider both David and Charlie two of my greatest friends, the times we have can never be replaced, and I can still remember every smoke I have been gifted by these gentlemen, and smoked in their presence.

Flash forward to about two months ago. It was noted by Charlie he was moving to Tampa and we began to plan our going away party. A couple weeks ago David stepped up and said he'll be bringing the sticks to the party (this is common practice by us, it's fun to be surprised and the best smokes are ones that others gift to you in my mind). Both Charlie and I agreed and then came to tonight. As we pondered what smokes would come of this, I honestly had no idea. We sat down with one of Charlies buddies, and low and behold David pulls out three Cohiba Gran Reserva's. One of the most sought after sticks by many, and one I thought I would never be able to smoke in my life. I was dumbfounded. As David insisted, both Charlie, Myself, and Himself, put a light to the sticks, and thus the night of a lifetime commenced. If you look at the pictures below, it smoked like a dream. All three of us enjoyed the smoke immensely and enjoyed it down to the nub (it even started to burn my lips!)








​
This memory will be forever mine, and ours. It's not something you do everyday, and something I might not ever do again in my life. David, thank you for being an amazing friend and generous BOTL; if it weren't for you, I might not have ever smoked this amazing smoke. Charlie, don't think I forgot your thanks! You, also, are an amazing friend, with a huge heart. Ever since the first VI, you have pushed me so very _gently_ down this slope, and I have learned more knowledge of cigars in the past eight months then I will in my life. I'm honored to have you both a part of my life, and would not replace your friendship with anything.

Charlie I wish you luck in Tampa! Better send me beach pics! David and I will certainly miss you here, but will smoke proudly in your honor!









_Left to Right: David (Starbuck), Charlie (Swingerofbirches), Brent (Charlies Friend), and myself (Short and Sweet)_

*The smoke may have lasted a couple hours, but trust me, this memory will last for a lifetime.*


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Honestly, words will fail me here but i'll give it a shot ... 

It was definitely a fantastic evening and I can't thank you guys enough for the incredible send off. You're both great guys and I consider myself lucky to be called your friend and I'll always be looking forward to our herfs when I'm back in town. 

Like i said ... words fail ... you're both awesome! Cheers fellas!


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

I think the evening you had sums up what the friendships that Puff provides is all about... And I'm glad Charlie could get a proper send-off...


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Sounds like it was quite a night! Those GR look to die for.

By the way, did you guys play around with the flux capacitor? Seems you took these pics in 2006. What's going on?


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, not only did you guys have great cigars but you got to smoke with Simon Cowell, awesome! Kidding of course. Great story and thanks for sharing.

I hope we can set up a nice little herf to welcome Charlie(as we've previously talked about). I'm sure we won't live up to the going away but it shouldn't try to, well done Dave.


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> Sounds like it was quite a night! Those GR look to die for.
> 
> By the way, did you guys play around with the flux capacitor? Seems you took these pics in 2006. What's going on?


Ahaha speak to David, seems like the date on his camera is a little off


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks like I need to head over to cincy for a real herf. Great story thanks for sharing and those smokes look incredible


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Pity the odd dude out who has to make do with the D4.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The look on your faces says it all!
Nice story great picture!
Best of luck and always keep in touch with each other!


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The look on your faces says it all!


I think Ben's face is the funniest of them all! Looks like a kid on Christmas morning


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> I think Ben's face is the funniest of them all! Looks like a kid on Christmas morning


They all have that same look great to be young!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

sengjc said:


> Pity the odd dude out who has to make do with the D4.


It was a PSD4 LE2010. 

Wow ... I really need a haircut! LOL


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> I think Ben's face is the funniest of them all! Looks like a kid on Christmas morning


Kind of what it felt like LOL



swingerofbirches said:


> It was a PSD4 LE2010.
> 
> Wow ... I really need a haircut! LOL


Least its the hair and not the beard this time hahaha


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Really cool story. And great looking cigars. nice job fellas.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL. Love the comments.

Well it's hard to sum up the night in words better than what Ben has described. I can say both Ben and Charlie are top notch guys and it's an honor to smoke with each of them when I can. So true we have built a wonderful friendship over the last several months. Charlie will be greatly missed in our Cincy herfs, but we gained another friend last night in Brent. Brent will have to assume the role of Charlie while he is down in Tampa!

As for the Gran Reserva's, WOW! Just a fantastic smoke. It was only fair we sent Charlie out with a bang and I don't think we could have picked a better smoke. A great night of fun and one we will always remember!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> By the way, did you guys play around with the flux capacitor? Seems you took these pics in 2006. What's going on?


Haha. Yeah I didn't want to drag my big Nikon DSLR down to the bar, so I charged up my small portable camera yesterday to take instead. When I turned it on, all the settings had been wiped out, date and time, and I didn't feel like taking the time to set them....lol.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

sengjc said:


> Pity the odd dude out who has to make do with the D4.


I actually had no idea Brent was coming till yesterday afternoon. Otherwise I would have hunted down another Cohiba Gran Reserva and brought it for Brent. I felt really bad, but I think he understood as it was a last minute invite from Charlie. Although Charlie did let him take a few puffs of the Gran Reserva and I believe he did enjoy the PSD4 LE10.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't mean to be a jackass, but I didn't know Partagas made a PSD4 LE 2010. Are you sure about your source?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> I don't mean to be a jackass, but I didn't know Partagas made a PSD4 LE 2010. Are you sure about your source?


Dave - your never a jackass when you ask valid questions my friend. But yes they did make a PSD4 LE last year. Please check out the link below sir.

2010 Partagas PSD4 LE


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Yep, it's legit ... it's technically called the Partagas Serie D Especial Edicion Limitada 2010 ... 

A lot of folks seem to like this smoke (Tony? Al? Bob?) and my buddy said he really enjoyed it. He had good grounds to compare as he'd just smoked a PSD4 the night before.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

I managed to snap some shots of the Gran Reserva I smoked last night...thought I'd share.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Great pics, David! Too bad Ben skunked us on the ashtray.  
One heck of a smoke for sure ... having never read a review of this stick before, i was blown away by how much the power ramped up as it neared it's finish. The first third was like no smoothness I've ever experienced and in the middle there was a slight buzz and a more defined pronunciation of flavors and by the end the power was kicking!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Even without the Cohibas, herfing with these guys is a blast!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

HydroRaven said:


> I don't mean to be a jackass, but I didn't know Partagas made a PSD4 LE 2010. Are you sure about your source?


actually, it's the SD Especial that's 2010..the PSD5 was '08....the Especial is slightly larger than the RE PSD4, but that's just splitting hairs,I suppose


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> I don't mean to be a jackass, but I didn't know Partagas made a PSD4 LE 2010. Are you sure about your source?


Technically they did not make a Serie D #4 Especial Dave. It is a Serie D Especial. Just like many other Serie D's before it No1 No2 No3 No4 No5 ETC!
There is no number designation the goes with this release. You are not a Jackass and "There are no stupid questions Only stupid answers"!


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> Great pics, David! Too bad Ben skunked us on the ashtray.
> 
> One heck of a smoke for sure ... having never read a review of this stick before, i was blown away by how much the power ramped up as it neared it's finish. The first third was like no smoothness I've ever experienced and in the middle there was a slight buzz and a more defined pronunciation of flavors and by the end the power was kicking!


Damn ashtray, looks like it's just an excuse for me to send you a little care package in Tampa! This smoke was bar far the smoothest/creamy smoke in the first 1/2 that I've ever had. Just wonderful.



Tritones said:


> Even without the Cohibas, herfing with these guys is a blast!


Hey man! You're always welcome back! Herf'in at good ole Willie's is where it's at!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Ah, it's a D Especial, not so bad then.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

With all the fakes going around as of late and also with what happened to Nino, I wasn't sure if you meant the Serie D Especial or a real Serie D No. 4 that had a fake "EL" band on it.

Glad that wasn't the case though :thumb:


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

awesome story man thanks for sharing it with us 
Puff rocks


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Not sure how I missed this the first time, but awesome pictures and even better story.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Great story, I enjoyed reading about it. Love the tower of burn


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like ya'll had a great time!! Awesome looking smokes! And one heck of a memory i bet?


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

bcannon87 said:


> Looks like ya'll had a great time!! Awesome looking smokes! And one heck of a memory i bet?


That's an understatement, something I will never forget, that's for sure!


----------

